# BuffedCast: Feed-Problem und Akustik in 415er Episode



## Parantas (8. Oktober 2014)

Liebes Buffed-Team

 

Aktuell habe ich Probleme, die Episoden 416 und 417 auf mein Smartphone zu laden, da im Feed gewisse Episoden fehlen (http://feeds2.feedburner.com/BuffedCast)

[sharedmedia=core:attachments:13725]

Nachdem ich das Problem bei meiner App (Beyond Pro) gesucht hatte, musste ich feststellen, dass der Feed bereits "korrupt" ist. Vielleicht könnt ihr dieses Problem ja lösen, auch wenn ihr selbst den Feed nicht hostet.

 

Und zum Zweiten möchte ich Euch noch eine späte Rückmeldung geben: ich fand den Cast 415 von der Akustik her toll! Die Stimmen waren viel klarer in dieser Tonkabine, und auch der Lautstärkenpegel war sehr ausgeglichen. In anderen Folgen waren die Unterschiede teils erheblich.

 

Macht bitte weiter so!

 

Liebe Grüsse

Parantas


----------



## ZAM (9. Oktober 2014)

Mist, das Problem hatten wir schon mal. 

Danke für den Hinweis.


----------

